# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Идея новой игры

## Андрей708

Всем доброго времени суток! Есть идея новой компьютерной игры. Аналогов нет. Жанр логический, число игроков 2 (можно играть чел/чел, чел/комп, комп/комп). Применение: телефоны, компьютеры, андроиды, I-padы, соц. сети. Подробные правила не раскрываю, т.к. идея полностью моя. Подскажите, как можно продать эту идею разработчикам игр? спасибо.

----------


## AndyPanda

Думаю продать не получится, а вот если попытаться написать на каком-нибудь кросс-платформенном языке, и уже потом продать вместе с исходниками - это более чем реально.

----------


## winder

В формах обратной связи на их сайтах попробуйте. Но не факт что получиться, думаю у них  своих проектов предостаточно. Хотя Акелла, они всякий г* делают. Если ваша идея стоящая - попробуйте им написать.:(

----------


## Amazingstar

Не стоит разбрасывать идеями куда попало. Сначала нужно запатентовать вашу идею, но это нельзя просто так сделать, потому что идея должна иметь физический носитель. Ну короче говоря вам нужно как-то оформить идею, записать в книгу, сценарий, программный код (ну сценарии для игр, друг нечто подобное делал), а потом уже можете предлагать, а иначе вы рискуете быть кинутым, идею предоставите, хорошую, вам скажут что не подходит. А через пару лет видите свою игру на прилавках)

----------


## Emodzy

Мне лично кажется что сейчас столько книг и фантастики и фентези и всего всего что скорее игроделам больше нужны дизайнеры что бы грамотно подачу своих идей оформить.

----------


## NLObP

Можно грабить корованы?))

----------


## bobserg

Идут Коровы через пустыню а ты их грабишь)))))

----------


## NLObP

Вы явно не знакомы с интернет-мемом, написанным мной выше)

----------


## Sokkyra

Обратиться к создателям игр и заказать игру. Просто идею продать невозможно, только если вы сами оплатите создание игры и будете заниматься ее продвижением.

----------

